# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  پردازش اطلاعات arm

## زینب حسینی

سلام
من با برد arm7 که شامل ماژول دوربین سریال و میکرو sam7s64 است یه عکس  گرفتم که این عکس به راحتی توسط پورت سریال به کامپیوتر منتقل میشه و توسط  ارسال مقدارهایی به رجیسترهای دوربین با ادرس خاص میشه پردازش هایی روی عکس  انجام داد
شرکت سازنده گفتن که این عکس روی حافظه خارجی ذخیره میشه 
من می خوام پس از گرفتن عکس و ریختن برنامه لبه یابی توسط نرم افزار کیل روی برد عکسی که لبه یابی شده رو دریافت کنم 
آیا باید پس از عکس گرفتن برنامه لبه را روی میکرو بریزم؟
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
با تشکر

----------

